# new slip on for P99C Mags



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I had ordered this 3 months ago and droped $29 on it. This upcoming gun show I have a dealer who told me he would have them for $5. If it's the same thing I'll get a bunch. The short one even with the finger groove were hard to handle for me. Now I feel like I have both P99 and P99C.


----------

